# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ναυτική χαρτογραφία

## Baggeliq

Σίγουρα σήμερα η χειρόγραφη χαρτογραφία πάει να μηδενιστεί λόγω τον συγχρόνων μέσων ναυσιπλοΐας δηλαδή το GPS αλλά εγώ προσωπικά θεωρό ότι αυτό είναι εάν μεγάλο λάθος να εξαρτιόμαστε μονό από τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα οπός γίνεται σήμερα στα περισσότερα πλοία μας λόγω συγκεκριμένες πορεία πλεύσεις και σίγουρα χαρτογραφημένη με ακρίβεια το υ GPS γιατί η κλασική χαρτογραφία από την δικιά μου πλευρά  είναι η καλύτερη και ποτέ δεν κάνει λάθος,  σίγουρα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά ποτέ αλλά από αυτά που ξερώ από παλιούς ανθρώπους είναι η καλύτερη και σίγουρα δεν εξαρτάται από τίποτα ηλεκτρονικό θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις αποπιείς σας και σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ καλό να συλλέξουμε παλιούς (Ιστορικούς) χάρτες και συγχρόνους κάνοντας μια εξαιρετική βιβλιοθήκη ηλεκτρονική αν πιστεύεται ότι πρέπει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θέλω να μου το πείτε για να το κλείσω το θέμα   
  Πιστεύω να είστε θετική σε αυτή την πρόταση μου ….

----------


## Baggeliq

*Νήσος Σύμη*


 symi -map.jpg
Seskli_Nimos.jpg
rgmap.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν συμφωνώ ότι έχει μηδενιστεί η χρήση των χαρτών, μόνο η μορφή άλλαξε από χάρτινη σε ηλεκτρονική για το GPS plotter. Αλλά όπως μπορεί να δει κάποιος στο σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα της ποντοπόρου οι χάρτες είναι βασικό εργαλείο ναυσιπολοΐας. Δείγματα σύγχρονων χαρτών μπορούμε να δούμε στο θέμα της ποντοπόρου και δεν νομίζω ότι προσφέρει κάτι να έχουμε ψηφιοποημενους σύγχρονους χάρτες.
Για τους παλιούς μπορούμε να βάζουμε εδώ πηγές όπου μπορούμε να βρούμε παλιούς χάρτες.
Ή να βάζουμε δέιγματα παλιών χαρτών άξιων να σχολιαστγούν κι να συζητθούν μια και οι χάρτες δίνουν πολλά στοιχεία για την κοινωνία της εποχής που φτιάχτηκαν. Για παράδειγμα μπορύμε να συζητήσουμε σημαντικά αστικά κέντρα που εμφανίονται σε παλιούς χάρτες σαν τέτοια και σήμερα έχουν παρακμάσει. Όπως κασι πληροφορίες για τη γενικότερη κοινωνικοπολιτική κατάσταση όπως δίνεται στους χάρτες, τέτοιο στοιχείο είναι για παράδειγμα η καθιέρωση του μεσημβρινού του Γκρήνουιτς σαν πρώτου μεσημβρινού τον 19ο αιώνα που η Βρετανική αυτοκρατορία ήταν στην ακμή της και πτρωταγωνιστούσε στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία παλιότεροι χάρτες χρησιμοποιούσαν διαφορετικούς μεσημβρινμούς ανάλογα με τη χώρα που είχε επιρροή στην περιοχή του χάρτη.

----------


## uddox

Σε όλα τα προγράμματα η/κ χαρτών, το πρώτο μήνυμα που βγαίνει είναι...
Οτι οι η/κ χάρτες είναι για βοήθεια, και ότι μόνο οι έντυποι χάρτες θα πρέπει να λαμβάνωνται υπόψιν...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας ξεκινήσω με δύο χάρτες από τη σελίδα του ΠΝ (http://www.hellenicnavy.gr)
Συγκεκριμένα ένα προτολάνο που όπως είδαμε.



> Πορτολάνος ή Λιμενοδείκτης, επί το ελληνικότερον, είναι ο χάρτης της μεγαλύτερης δυνατής κλίμακας. Αυτός δηλάδη που δείχνει αναλυτικά τις λεπτομέρειες του λιμένος.
> Apprοaches ή Πρόσγεια είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται στην ακτοπλοΐα και είναι βέβαια μικρότερης κλίμακας από τον λιμενοδείκτη, δηλαδή κάπως πιο γενικός, αλλά περιέχει αρκετές λεπτομέρειες που αφορούν τον πλου κοντά σε και με την βοήθεια των ακτών. Είναι ο χαρτής που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Ναυτίλο όταν πλησιάζει τις ακτές, εξ ου και η ονομασία του (approach= πλησιάζω, Πρόσγεια εκ του προσγειώνομαι που σημαίνει ότι προσεγγίζω την γαία, την ξηρά, αν και ο όρος "προσγειώνομαι" ίσως μας ξενίζει λίγοόταν αναφερόμαστε για πλοίο διότι τον έχουμε συνηθίσει μόνο για αεροπλάνα).


Πρόκειται για το λιμάνι της Ρόδου
Σε ένα από τους πρώτους ναυτικούς χάρτες αν και δεν αφαφέρεται ημερομηνία πρέπει να είναι της Αναγέννησης. Τα βάθη πρέπει να είναι σε οργιές.


Κι ένα αντίστοιχο σημερινό:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να δει κάποιος πώς από τον πάνω χάρτη φτάσαμε στον κάτω. Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την εξέλιξη της ναυτικής χαρτογραφίας κια ιδιάιτερα χαρτογράφηση των ελληνικών θαλασσών υπάρχει σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://cartography.web.auth.gr/Mapli...aper/Text.html.
Με πολλά σημεία που μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Δεν συμφωνώ ότι έχει μηδενιστεί η χρήση των χαρτών, μόνο η μορφή άλλαξε από χάρτινη σε ηλεκτρονική για το GPS plotter. Αλλά όπως μπορεί να δει κάποιος στο σχετικό θέμα στην ενότητα της ποντοπόρου οι χάρτες είναι βασικό εργαλείο ναυσιπολοΐας. Δείγματα σύγχρονων χαρτών μπορούμε να δούμε στο θέμα της ποντοπόρου και δεν νομίζω ότι προσφέρει κάτι να έχουμε ψηφιοποημενους σύγχρονους χάρτες.
> Για τους παλιούς μπορούμε να βάζουμε εδώ πηγές όπου μπορούμε να βρούμε παλιούς χάρτες.
> Ή να βάζουμε δέιγματα παλιών χαρτών άξιων να σχολιαστγούν κι να συζητθούν μια και οι χάρτες δίνουν πολλά στοιχεία για την κοινωνία της εποχής που φτιάχτηκαν. Για παράδειγμα μπορύμε να συζητήσουμε σημαντικά αστικά κέντρα που εμφανίονται σε παλιούς χάρτες σαν τέτοια και σήμερα έχουν παρακμάσει. Όπως κασι πληροφορίες για τη γενικότερη κοινωνικοπολιτική κατάσταση όπως δίνεται στους χάρτες, τέτοιο στοιχείο είναι για παράδειγμα η καθιέρωση του μεσημβρινού του Γκρήνουιτς σαν πρώτου μεσημβρινού τον 19ο αιώνα που η Βρετανική αυτοκρατορία ήταν στην ακμή της και πτρωταγωνιστούσε στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία παλιότεροι χάρτες χρησιμοποιούσαν διαφορετικούς μεσημβρινμούς ανάλογα με τη χώρα που είχε επιρροή στην περιοχή του χάρτη.


Παναγιωτη αν θες διαβασε λιγο το παρκατω αρχειο να δεις τη ελεγε η  ΔΡΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ    ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ  στις 29/11/2005..

----------


## Baggeliq

Ωραίοι ναυτικοί χάρτες για φουσκωτά  και αλιευτικά μπορεί να δείτε εδώ: http://www.mofs.gr

----------


## Baggeliq

*Έναν  εξαιρετικό ναυτικό χαρτί που όλη πρέπει να έχει στο σπίτι κάθε ναυτικός από καπετάνιος ως ο λοστός είναι  ένα ιστορικός χάρτης που δείχνει σε όλη την Ελλάδα το βάθος της θάλασσας  είναι ο παρακάτω θα μπορούσα να πω πολύ λόγια για αυτόν αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι περιττό* 
 naytikos_1.jpg*Σας στο  Αφιερώνω ……*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε δύο χάρτες των Σπετσών σε διαφορετικών εποχών. Ο πρώτος φτιάχτηκε το 1901 από το Μ Χρυσοχόου και βασίζεται σε χάρτη του Ν. Κοτσοβίλλη του 1896 και έχει ανατυπωθεί από τον Πολιτιστικό Σύλλογο Σπετσών το 2004. Ενδιαφέρον έχει ο τρόπος μέτρησης του γεωγραφικού μήκους, αφού από ότι αναφέρεται ο μεσημβρινός του Αστεροσκοπείου Αθηνών είναι 0° 35' 30" Δυτικό ! Δηλαδή ο πρώτος μεσημβρινός δεν είναι αυτός του Γκρίνουϊτς αλλά ο μεσημβρινός που περνά δυτικά της Κέας και από το ακρωτήρι Δράπανο της Κρήτης, με μήκος από το Γκρίνουϊτς 24° 15' 28,815" Ανατολικό. Ο ίδιος μεσημβρινός χρησιμοποιήται και στον πρωτότυπο χάρτη του Κοτσοβίλλη αντίγραφο του οποίου βρίσκεται στο μουσείο των Σπετσών. Προφανώς επελέγη επειδή ήταν στο μέσο της τότε Ελλάδας (χωρίς Δωδεκάνησα Νησιά Ανατολικού Αιγάιου κ.λπ.). Ένα δεύτερο ενδιαφέρον χαρακτηριστικό είναι και η δυτική Μαγνητική απόκλιση που σήμερα είνια περίπου 3° 27' Ανατολική και αυξάσεται περίπου 3' το χρόνο οπότε η μαγνητική απόκλιση το 1896 ήταν 2° 15' Δυτικά οπότε πιθανών η μαγνητική απόκλιση να έχει ληφθέι από παλιότερο χάρτη.
spetses1.jpg

Ο δεύτερος χάρτης είναι σημερινός χάρτης των Σπετσών ώστε να μπορούμ να δούμε και να συγκρίνουμε τις διαφορές.
spetses2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μας ξαναρίχνεις πάλι το πόσο ΑΠ ήταν και πόσο λέει ο τωρινός?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παρακάτω είναι το ανεμολόγιο που διακρίνεται αριστερά στον παλιό χάρτη. Και δείχνει απόκλιση 6&#176;05' Δυτικά.
spetses3.jpg

Μι και δεν έχω το σημερινό χάρτη στην Αθήνα βρήκα τη σημερινή απόκλιση 3&#176; 27' από την εφαρμογή σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.ngdc.noaa.gov/geomagmodels/struts/calcDeclination.


Από ότι θυμάμαι κάπου τόσο λέει και ο χάρτης

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Update 
Επειδή η απαραπάνω εφαρμογή ας δούμε την απόκλιση σήμερα στην περιοχή από το ανεμολόγιο ενός (λίγο παλιού :Sad: ) σύγχρονου χάρτη της περιοχής:
variation1.jpg

Οπότε σήμερα (το 2008 ) η απόκλιση θα πρέπει να είναι 2&#176; 49' Ανατολικά  (2,82&#176 :Wink: . Ίσως η τιμή να διαφέρει μια και το περίπου μπορέι να συσσωρεύει σφάλματα στα 29 χρόνια αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που βγάζει η δικτυακή εφαρμογή. Αλλά παραμένει η διαφορά ότι το 1896 η απόκλιση ήταν δυτική και σήμερα ανατολική.

----------


## Trakman

Για τους λάτρεις των χαρτών έχω έναν που νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον... Είναι σε μεγάλο μέγεθος γι'αυτό τον ανέβασα στο rapidshare:

http://rapidshare.com/files/14698435...adi_N.jpg.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βιντεάκι στα Σουηδικά για την ιστορία των ναυτικών χαρτών. Προσφέρεται κανένας να γράψει υπότιτλους;

Δείτε το εδώ http://www.sjofartsverket.se/upload/...ill%20havs.mpg

----------


## Black_Ring

η ψηφιοποίηση των χαρτών από ότι έχω καταλάβει σκοπό έχει καταρχήν την προστασία των δεδομένων ενός αναλογικού χάρτη και κατά δεύτερον τη περαιτέρω επεξεργασία του μέσω Η/Υ. Αν θέλετε επισκεφτείτε τη παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα, περιέχει αρκετές πληροφορίες για τους ψηφιακούς χάρτες και έχει και ενδιαφέρον φόρουμ επί του θέματος.
www.digitalmapping.org

----------


## sv1xv

> Ας ξεκινήσω με δύο χάρτες από τη σελίδα του ΠΝ (http://www.hellenicnavy.gr)
> Συγκεκριμένα ένα προτολάνο που όπως είδαμε.
> 
> 
> Πρόκειται για το λιμάνι της Ρόδου
> Σε ένα από τους πρώτους ναυτικούς χάρτες αν και δεν αφαφέρεται ημερομηνία πρέπει να είναι της Αναγέννησης. Τα βάθη πρέπει να είναι σε οργιές.


Αυτή η σειρά χαρτών στο site του Π.Ν. προέρχεται από τη γαλλική συλλογή χαρτών "Receuil des principaux plans des ports et rades de la mer Mediterran&#233;e" (1764), σχεδιασμένη από τον Joseph Roux (1725-1793).

----------

